# Sme



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*Join SME




*

*Joining SME is one of the most important decisions you can make to enhance your career and add to your profession. *



​*MEMBERSHIP HAS BENEFITS…*
Are you looking for opportunities to discover new technologies in the minerals industry, experience the latest in professional development, and network face-to-face with thousands of your esteemed peers?
*Let SME help!* Choose from several SME-sponsored meetings through-out the year featuring hundreds of technical sessions and thousands of attendees including the leaders in the industry.

*SME Bylaws*​Click here to view Bylaws of SME
*To Apply for Membership by Fax*


Please print and complete the application below for the type of membership for which you are applying
Fax it back to 303-948-4265
 Download most applicable Application Form 

Professional Member 

Student Member 

Registered Member 

UCA Member (Underground Construction Association)


​



At SME we are dedicated to be the premier professional society for the worldwide mining and mineral community. 





Click here to view our membership brochure.
*List of Membership Benefits*​


----------



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

انصح الجميع با لاشتراك لنكون متصلين بكل ما يحدث فى التعدين والفلزات عالميا ويستطيع كدلك الطلاب الاشتراك وهده ليست دعاية بل هده اكبر جمعية للتعدين والفلزات فى العالم


----------



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*Photo Contest Winners



*

SME would like to thank each member who submitted thier images in this year's contest. We had some great entries and look forward to seeing the April issue of Mining Engineering Magazine with our winner's image on the cover. Be sure to keep your camera handy this summer as the 2011 Photo Contest is already open for submissions!

Please click on the image to see a larger version.







*Joseph Royer
Boart Longyear drilling a commercial water well in Lamoille, Nevada in sub zero temps. *






*Derek Steadman
Air Trac top hammer drill track.*






*Cory Mills
The image shows a loader dumping into a haul truck at a surface coal operation in West Virginia. The photograph was taken in the fall of 2009 during a mine tour of the operation for Virginia Tech's chapter of Women in Mining.*


*Honorable Mentions: *


 






*Photographer:
Yahiya Al-Shangiti
*Underground Drill Rig in Mahd Ad Dahab Mine, Saudi Arabia. Production started in 1988; produced 2.2M oz up to date.​

 




*Photographer:
Eric Bella
*Digging for coal in the mine hill fault, Lone Eagle Coal Co. Buck Run Penna*.*​

 




*Photographer:
Garland Davis
*Manufacturing of a SAG Mill Gear, Dec 2008.​ 



 






*Photographer:
Yordy Alejandro Bustos Contreras
*Amphibious excavator. Photo taken in Miners S.A' Alluvial Operation.​

 








*Photographer:
Andy Gaudielle
*The Orphan Girl Mine headframe near Butte, Montana in April, 2009.​

 







*Photographer:
Iain Ross
*Drill Rig supporting Fan Chamber No5, Grasberg Block Cave Mine, Indonesia. Taken August 2010.​

 







*Photographer:
Randy Stroop
*Sunken Dredge in the Keweenaw Copper Country (Torch Lake).​

 







*Photographer:
Philip Kassouf
*Horizontal "S" curve of steel liner segments for Pearl River CSO Tunnel in Lafayette Indiana.​

 







*Photographer:
Lisa Davenport - Photographer
Submitted by Joe Driscoll
*“Den of Vipers”. Newmont’s Phoenix Gold Mine in Battle Mountain Nevada.​

 







*Photographer:
Joseph Royer
*An Atlas Copco Boltec MC from the Elko Store heads for the portal of a Northern Nevada project.​

 







*Photographer:
Yahiya Al-Shangiti
*Conveyor & Stacker in Al-Hajar open pit​


----------



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

http://me.smenet.org/?CFID=6217207&CFTOKEN=82008294

*Cover Story*

To keep up with demand, Volvo turned to LMS Imagine.Lab AMESim to develop a simulation that would test four major vehicle subsystems on its wheel loaders and articulated trucks, page 56. Social media is everywhere these days. On page 59, Zoe Mullard and Dirk van Zyl explain the importance of social media for companies involved in the mining industry, and on page 69, Fabio Mielli gives some insight into how automation will help companies deal with some major challenges. Cover photo courtesy of Volvo. 


*Table of *******s*


----------

